# bugz uk



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys, i was just simply wondering if anyone knew if www.bugzuk.com is any good as they have good stock. Thanks,

Ed


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

good luck with getting a reply from him


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> good luck with getting a reply from him


Why, is he bad?


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I second that, Martin is a busy bloke but before it took over a week for a reply and several time he hasnt even bothered but some of the stock is good, the mantids arnt kept in great conditions


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

What kinda conditions are the mantids kept in?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

ive sent him many emails but still no reply , so he wont be getting any of my money lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> ive sent him many emails but still no reply , so he wont be getting any of my money lol


lol, ok ill give him a miss


----------



## jas1972 (Sep 27, 2008)

Pono said:


> Hi guys, i was just simply wondering if anyone knew if www.bugzuk.com is any good as they have good stock. Thanks,
> 
> Ed


 Hi I brought some idolomantis from martin at the AES show last year(they were very cheap!!)But not once did he mention they are not ideal for the first time keeper which i was then so a bit naughty really,he just wanted my money.Unfortunately the mantids didnt last that long only about 6 weeks before the last one turned over.I think he had them there again this year but didnt but out of principle!!!
Jason


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Pono said:


> What kinda conditions are the mantids kept in?


 
Really really dirty with little ventilation in a small poly cup, even for the big mantids


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

and a lot of wild caught stock from wot ive been told , just read the thread about the guy with the mantid witch had parasitic wasps in it and died i think it was (turkish 666) thread they came from the aes


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

i got a p. wahlbergii off him once
i e-mailed him asking if i could buy one male, took about a week to reply
i then said, can you post it the week after next, because i'm on holiday next week
he didn't reply, and when i got home i had a message on the doorstep saying i had missed a parcel. in the parcel, which had been lying in the post office for a week, was the mantis, in a poly cup full of S**t and all sorts of buggy fluids.
poor thing was starved

martin has good stock but tbh i'd gove him a miss


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah as shep said my guys were toast before i even bought them got a few t's from him previously and they were cheap and reasonable quality


----------

